# Shedding like crazy... losing puppy coat?



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Oscar is almost 10 months old and he just started shedding like CRAZY! He hasn't really shed at all up until this point, and since he is NOT a super fluffy golden at ALL... we are seriously surprised at the amount of fur coming off of him!! LOL

So is this "losing his puppy coat", or seasonal shedding... or both? Does it happen in the spring and fall, and will it be the same amount shed, or less (or more??)? Also will the texture of his fur change? I have so many questions :bowl: I'm going to email his breeder but I now am so curious I had to ask you guys!! I never really thought about it before because he didn't really shed at all... and his fur wasn't ever matted or anything, so I never had to think about brushing the way I do right now!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to "Blowing Coat" season! Our dogs really shed a lot during this time of year. Oscar is probably twice as bad because his adult coat is coming in, too! A rake and slicker brush will be your BFF!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson went through that about 3 or 4 months ago just after he turned 1. The fur coming out in little tufts/clumps is normal, but now it's time to give your undercoat rake and slicker a full-time job! (Hopefully he's gotten over his fear of the slicker by now! )

It seems like it is NEVER ENDING because for Molson it lasted for almost 3 weeks... I didn't think he would have any fur left! His fur got a bit softer, but less fluffy if that makes any sense... he lost the rest of his puppy fur but his adult coat is really soft straight and fine so I didn't mind too much. 

Lots of baths and more importantly, a blow-dryer, will help with getting rid of the loose stuff, just make sure you have something to catch all the fur in the drain!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I laughed when I saw this thread... Duncan is 6 months now and also doesn't have a lot of undercoat. Just as I was starting to congratulate myself on my "Low-shedding" golden - there must be a genetic mutation for this, right?- last month the fur is coming out in handfuls. Blah! I can't believe he's not bald- -I'm covered in it  oh well... I loved my non-shedding puppy for the few months it lasted!


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

My nearly 10 month old is going through the same thing! She has never shedded before and about a month ago started shedding LOTS of fur! Been vacuuming 2-3 times a week! I posted a similar question a little while ago. She has a stripe of coarser, darker hair going down her back. I found out, thanks to the answers on here, that she is finally getting her adult coat. I had her to a friends house who shows and breeds goldens, she took one look at her and said she is getting the adult coat. She said that we might see a change in the fur on her face also.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Max is doing the same thing. His 10 months too. Just this week alone I think I brushed 4 BAGS FULL of fur of him! And there is still MORE coming. I'm surprised he has any left. I wish I could vacum 2-3 per week, I'm doing it 2-3 per DAY with the hardwood flooring LOL!! I picked up one of those stick vacs and it works great. Max's adult coat seems to be coarser than his puppy coat....will this stay this way or will it 'soften' up?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It sounds like a normal coat blow. Tyson, who is 6-1/2 months old, is shedding like crazy right now and his adult coat is coming in very thick, but there is hair all over the place from him. I just gave him a bath yesterday and the tub was full of his hair after. Tucker hasn't had a big blow in a while, but it's probably coming. He had one back around early March.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

I was curious when the puppy coat starts to change too. Hudson has started to shed a bit more and he'll be 16 weeks next Thursday. Time for me to get a swiffer I guess


----------



## momofasailor (Nov 7, 2013)

*Mass Shedding*

My puppy, Sailor seems to be in a mass shedding period. He got a good brushing yesterday. 
I woke up this morning with as much of his fur on me as on him! :uhoh:
It's Mid November and he is mostly a house puppy. Lays by the wood stove half of the time. Is this causing him to shed heavily? Or is it a phase. 
Never had a Golden before so this is all new to me. My last dog was German Shepherd/Border Collie and he did a little shedding but never heavy.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

momofasailor said:


> My puppy, Sailor seems to be in a mass shedding period. He got a good brushing yesterday.
> I woke up this morning with as much of his fur on me as on him! :uhoh:
> It's Mid November and he is mostly a house puppy. Lays by the wood stove half of the time. Is this causing him to shed heavily? Or is it a phase.
> Never had a Golden before so this is all new to me. My last dog was German Shepherd/Border Collie and he did a little shedding but never heavy.


 
This was a thread from 2010  so the other posters on it may not respond.

How old is Sailor and where do you live?

I think both the season changes and the age of the dog can contribute to changes in their coat. Our Murphy went through a phase around early september/ when he was 7 months where I was brushing him out every day for 2 weeks with an undercoat rake. Weather here doesnt change a whole lot at that time but it was after the hottest of the summer, so mid 70's versus low 80's.


----------



## momofasailor (Nov 7, 2013)

Sailor is 7 1/2 months old. We live in Grants Pass, Oregon.
Just now went into a real winter type condition.
In the last month or so he's changed from shorter puppy fur to more of an adult type coat. Always a little shedding but this morning my bed was covered in hair.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That first big puppy coat shed is rough. It can help to have him bathed and then blown dry with a huge doggie dryer if you dont have one. It just gets everything out.


----------



## momofasailor (Nov 7, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> That first big puppy coat shed is rough. It can help to have him bathed and then blown dry with a huge doggie dryer if you dont have one. It just gets everything out.


I had a groomer come to the house Friday to finish him off after I bathed him. 
Still shedding. I can see how his coat is changing colors now. He was very blonde as a baby and now he's getting a deeper honey color to his back and shoulders. He's a pretty boy. 
I put a tee shirt on him to help contain the flying hair. It can only contain so much. 
I suppose this will run it's course just like teething time.


----------

